# Octopus



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Greetings. 

We just acquired an octopus where I work. (About the size of a golf ball when curled up) From what I have been reading, these are very delicate creatures and can require some pretty high-end equipment to keep successfully. 

As seen here: http://www.tonmo.com/cephcare/jspfk.php 

I have seen several stories like that one. I must say, after reading that article, I find myself worried about the welfare of this magnificent creature. 

Our store is setup with 100 Gallon "cubical" setups with compartments of various sizes. The first problem we experienced was the fact he could go anywhere within that system by actually squeezing himself through the water flow fins (about 25mm wide) This was a problem because there are some nasty beasties in this system as well. 

Finally, we screened in the largest compartment within the system. Now he happily exists in a cave we setup for him. I will know in the morning if he eats (just came in) as these are nocturnal creatures.

I don't supposed there is anyone out there with a few tips on the Octopus?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually, i did keep an octopus a few years ago.
One of the best aquatic creature I ever had. So much personality, for example grabbing and sucking onto my arm while doing tank maintenance and refusing to let go...stubborn little bugger. lol

definitely keep all parts of the tank enclosed because they are the worst escape artists...once mine crawled into a pipe from the filtration and refused to come out for like half a day.
Also, if you want to see some cool octopus intelligence in action, challenge him when its feeding time. mine quickly learned how to get shrimp out of an overturned bowl (he learned in about 10-15 minutes to slip his arm underneath it, pull a cork out of a bottle for shrimp, and even unscrew a jar. They are amazing creatures and just typing this right now is making me want to get another one. lol
you're gonna have so much fun with this, you have no idea. I really miss my Ozzy now.... 
lol

btw, do you happen to know what species you have? mine was a two-spot octopus, O. Bimaculoides.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, the species was not defined. I have read it is hard to determine, especially when young.

My concern is a retail setup is simply not an adequate home, especially for the long term. I hope either one of our more versed customers adopts it or I can talk my boss into a special setup for him.

Great story there, BTW.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Neither a retail store nor home aquaria is really the best home for an octopus. Aside from which they have pretty short lifespans even when properly cared for. Octopi are really not recommended for home aquariums.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

What can I say? It was available and got dropped in my lap for care. Right or wrong, it's here and it needs some special attention. I intend to give it just that. 

I've been researching for a little while now, but any links to helpful information would be appreciated.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I understand that, not making a judgment against you.  Just saying they aren't really appropriate in home aquaria is all, responding to your thought of a retail home not being good for it long term. Very few people can care for them properly and they tend to be extremely expensive considering the very short lifespan. I think they are wonderfully fascinating creatures but would never consider buying one myself.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

No problems...  

I just wish it wasn't so nocturnal. Didn't see much of it after we got it's new home sorted out. It was likely pretty stressed, and understandably so. Big move and all.  

Since I don't see the store after lights out, I doubt I will see much of it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a baby whale that I haven't seen in ages. All I see is its tail sticking out the back end of the log he lives in.  I also have kuhli loaches and the only time I see them is when we move the log (they share it with the whale). I rarely see my red tail black shark, he lives up inside a castle most of the time.  My husband says "Remind me again why you wanted these fish."


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

We have an Oily Driftwood Catfish right now that's going to be a tough sell. He's about 2 inches long and constantly hides. Nobody sees him. I have to mark the tank in huge letters to get anyone to take notice. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't count on not seeing it during the day. My octo frequently came out and about during the day being curious...they have lots of personality.

And the short lifespan thins is very true, especially since you really don know exactly how old it is now. Mine only lived for a year with us. During this time though, he was very happy and healthy. 
Given the right care, i think they make great pets.

But what do you mean by expensive boxermom? Mine was $30, which id agree isnt that cheap but i wouldnt jump to 'extremely expensive.'


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've seen them for ove $100, and with an expected lifespan of under 2 years, I consider that extremely expensive. I've spent more on individual puffers but they all have a much longer life expectancy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

It depends on the species. Like I said, you can get them much cheaper than $100. Mine was $30


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

2 years is very old for an octopus, as most of them don't live a single year. In fact, 200 days is the average natural lifespan of most species. Some will go 3 years or more, like the Giant pacific Red, but most won't last a year no matter what you do, and it's not your fault; they're just shortlived creatures.

They do become true pets in that time, though, and will certainly become more diurnal and less nocturnal once it figures out that it's feeder is diurnal. They will even beg for food when they see a human walk by the tank.

They are of course master escape artists, but there are two things you can do to keep them in the tank.

1- line the inner lip of the tank with astroturf. They HATE astroturf, and won't crawl over it.
OR
2- cover the tank, below the lid, with plastic window screen or with "eggcrate." It sounds funny, but while they can easily crawl through any hole in eggcrate, they almost never get the idea to try to just go through ONE hole. They almost always try to go through several holes at once, and they can't get through it. Screen is a bit more foolproof, of course, but problematical at feeding/maintenance time.

They eat a lot, and make a big mess, but cannot survive in less than perfect conditions. Decidedly high-maintenance animals, they are.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

If it's a Blue-Ringed Octopus, get rid of it. There is NO KNOWN antidote if you should ever get bitten by them. You'll be dead in 20 minutes tops.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

all you need to survive into be put on a mechanical ventilator for about 24 hours until the poison wears off... everybody has that machine at home right ?
:rip: 


RC


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

I didn't see any blue of any kind on him. So I thing we're safe that way. 

Good news, however. He ate last night and survived his first 24hrs in the tank. Still a no-show during the day though. Elements in the tank seems to be stable. 

So far, so good! Thanks to everyone for info so far!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

That's good news! But trust me, soon enough he'll realize who brings him food and will have no problem coming out and being curious (somewtimes too curious)


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Can't wait. 

A small part of me wants to keep him at the store, but I am hoping someone will adopt him soon. 

It would be cool to see it more relaxed as you are describing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Octopus are actually pretty neat critters that are easy going if you make sure you know what your doing. If you stick it in a tank with a small filter yes it's going to die, if you have the correct filtration and good skimmers then you'll be successful. Just like seahorses, although they CAN be tough, if you set the tank up correctly and take precautions then they CAN be quite easy to keep at times. 

If the octopus is the size of a golfball when curled up, that could mean 1. It's a small juvenile of a larger species or 2. It's a full grown pygmy/dwarf octopus (_O. joubini, mercatoris,_ etc.).

Now if it's a juvenile of say a bimac, then you have quite some time with it. If it's a dwarf species- it could be dead within a few weeks to a few months. Giant pacific octopuses have known to live up to 5 years in cold conditions (probably a record), and bimacs can live anywhere from half a year to two and a half if kept properly and in a cooled system. If kept in higher degrees, you can almost split the lifespan it'll reach in half. Sadly, yes it's hard to identify most octopuses at ANY age. If you post a pic on tonmo they may be able to help. A lot of members can usually tell if it's a dwarf or a larger species by markings, bands, rings, etc.

If it were a blue spot... you'd know by now. If you did have one, and it bit you... you'd be dead for sure IMHO. One bite can kill up to 25 people if I remember correctly.

As for the whole unsuitable part. I have to disagree. While they are commonly available I don't know many people that keep them without knowing a thing or two about them. The only thing I find wrong is most that are brought in for sale are already on their way to death in a few weeks or months tops. That's why you never buy a large octo you come across in a shop...


Well, thats all I feel like typing right now. When my 10 gallon is all ready for one, i'm getting a dwarf .

(btw, if you do decide to take it home, know what spcies first. Some dwarves can live in 10 gallons, bimacs need 55s etc.)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Being intelligent creatures, they are prone to boredom. A bored octopus is trouble waiting to happen. Try to give your octopus something to do, lest it decide that disassembling the filter might be fun. I lost one that way, once.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

flamingo said:


> If the octopus is the size of a golfball when curled up, that could mean 1. It's a small juvenile of a larger species or 2. It's a full grown pygmy/dwarf octopus (_O. joubini, mercatoris,_ etc.).


He actually came out for food today. After a better look, he's more the size of a ping-pong ball. But he wasn't out for long... just enough time to grab the food and retreat back to his cave. Cooool! 



> If it were a blue spot... you'd know by now. If you did have one, and it bit you... you'd be dead for sure IMHO. One bite can kill up to 25 people if I remember correctly.


If it was one of those, we'd have to hire more staff so the venom wouldn't go to waste. LOL Again, no sign of blue anywhere. 



> (btw, if you do decide to take it home, know what spcies first. Some dwarves can live in 10 gallons, bimacs need 55s etc.)


Wish I could! But circumstances ATM don't allow me the luxury of a tank at home. Besides, I have 60 FW tanks, 6 Brackish, 3 Reef systems, and 3 100Gal SW cubicle setups to play with at work. I'm pretty much "fished" out by the time I get home.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Being intelligent creatures, they are prone to boredom. A bored octopus is trouble waiting to happen. Try to give your octopus something to do, lest it decide that disassembling the filter might be fun. I lost one that way, once.


Any good suggestions on a "toy" for distraction?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

try some of the stuff i suggested. Mine had a lot of fun trying to get his food. Just try to give em plenty of attention or like old salt said, their curiousity can get the best of them.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Will do! Thanks so much to everyone here. You've been a big help.

I have sent my boss a link to this thread as I want him to be aware that this isn't "just another specimen".

We have had (still have) some pretty cool stuff in our store (ring tail lemurs, caimans, etc) but nothing has caught my attention like this has. 

If it just wasn't so darn nocturnal, it would have made a wonderful "store pet"


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Ring tailed lemurs ?!?! Caimans ?!!?! What store kind of store are you working at ??? LOL !!! I know Caimans you need a Federal license to own. Hmmm ... got any squirrel monkeys ? LOL !!!

Isn't it true most octopus found in the aquaria trade are mostly females ?


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Why, an exotic pet store of coarse.  

In Canada, no license is required to keep Caiman's. However, a person needs to check with their local municipal by-law office at the city level. 

The town where we are located has no such restrictions, whereas surrounding cities have by-laws against things like scorpions, crocodiles, etc. Needless to say, we get a lot of out of town traffic. 

And... just to stay on topic... Octopuses are cool! Hehehee..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes they are cool. It's very easy to get quite fond of them, which makes their short lifespan all the more heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how to sex octopi?


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

I read this:



> As far as sexing octopuses goes, mature males will have a ligula, which looks something like a small catchers mit on one of their arms.


Info on this seems to be scarce. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Well i was wondering if there was a way to sex them while juveniles....i ask because im interested in breeding bimacs, but it'd be pointless if io couldnt determine the mommy from the daddy. 

Edit: BTW, does anyone have any info (link or something) on breeding O. Bimaculoides? (Two-spot octo, bimac octo)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^would be awsome if you could get that worked out!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Breeding may be hard since in an aquarium setting they can become cannabilistic. And no, not all octo's in the aquarium trade are females. A large majority of peoples octos are females though- usually laying eggs before death. Most of the time they aren't fertilized (octopuss can store sperm, and are only impregnated if done so in the wild before capture).


The behavior of the octpus you have is kind of confusing. While it is small and quite nocturnal from reading your posts, you also mention it's getting to come out in the open. Likely, it's a larger species because most dwarves are very nocturnal in nature.

http://www.thecephalopodpage.org/
www.tonmo.com

-both great places to start. I dont personally stick around tonmo long enough to meet many of the people, but some are pretty nice. Some are know it alls... some are just wierd, just like any forum.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

i would luv to have a octo, but i dnt have saltwater tank as i have herd that they can be quite difficult and tricky to set up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

A guy posted on tonmo about his experience breeding bimacs. He was lucky enough to get a male and a female and they just kind of did their own thing. I'm seriously thinking about taking a shot at breeding bimacs and recording everything that happens.
it'd be a cool senior project


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Found this link in the new Aquarium Fish magazine:
http://www.livescience.com/animalworld/060417_octopus_elbows.html


----------

